# Preston Brown named "Player of the Year" for men's 2009 basketball



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As the seconds wound down and the Bearkats bowed out of the first round of the Southland Conference tournament, power forward Preston Brown knew that he had made his mark on Sam Houston State basketball and after only his first season as a Bearkat.

Brown started playing basketball at a young age. His father Stefan was an exceptional player and even played college ball in junior college, but after a knee injury he was told by doctors it was time to leave the sport he loved. 

He responded to his loss by teaching his kids the game.

Read more


----------

